# What enneatype is Paul Walker?



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Paul Walker will be missed. I started recently to type him and I wonder if we can reach a consensus on his enneatype. I will vote, as well.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I think he was 9w8 Sx/Sp


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I think he was 9w8 Sx/Sp


Thanks for your answer. I definitely can see 9 in the tritype, or the direction of integration, as well. However, I personnaly voted 6w7, the sexual variant, described as "strenght & beauty" by Oscar Ichazo. I have already met that kind of guy, they are both masculine and feminine, macho and coquettish. I think he was a counterphobic six, who mastered his core fear/anxiety through risky and dangerous activities, such as racing. What do you think?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Paralax2000 said:


> Thanks for your answer. I definitely can see 9 in the tritype, or the direction of integration, as well. However, I personnaly voted 6w7, the sexual variant, described as "strenght & beauty" by Oscar Ichazo. I have already met that kind of guy, they are both masculine and feminine, macho and coquettish. I think he was a counterphobic six, who mastered his core fear/anxiety through risky and dangerous activities, such as racing. What do you think?


not neurotic, cerebral or questioning enough to be a 6. in pretty much all of his interviews, he's relaxed, mellow and speaks at a measured pace. Sexual 6w7 has a much more all over the place energy. compare him with the users @Inguz and @Phoenix_Rebirth, the difference is sharp.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> not neurotic, cerebral or questioning enough to be a 6. in pretty much all of his interviews, he's relaxed, mellow and speaks at a measured pace. Sexual 6w7 has a much more all over the place energy. compare him with the users @Inguz and @Phoenix_Rebirth, the difference is sharp.


Riso & Hudson write on their website about mistyping 9 and 6:

" These types are actually frequent mistyped. Sixes and Nines are both concerned with security and with maintaining some kind of status quo situation. They are both family-oriented, and both tend to take modest views of themselves. Their affect, however, is the easiest way to distinguish them.

In short, Nines like to remain easy-going and unflappable. Nines work steadily at their tasks, but show little sign of being upset by the day's ups and downs. Sixes, on the other hand, cannot easily disguise their feelings. They get more easily worked-up and rattled by mishaps. While Nines can remain silent within their own inner peace, Sixes need to vent with others periodically to discharge their fears and doubts. Sixes are more obviously nervous and defensive when they believe there are problems. Nines remain strangely bland in the face of problems, although beneath the pleasant surface of average Nines, there is stubborn resistance and an unwillingness to be upset or troubled by conflicts or problems. Sixes tend to be suspicious of unknown people and situations–they need to test people before they let them get close. Nines may be protected by the disengagement of their attention, but they tend to be trusting of others–almost to a fault. "

Btw, what kind of 9 could do so steadily such an unpeaceful job/hobby like racing? Paul Walker was a security freak like a 6 can be and in some interviews, I can feel his anxiety disguised behing seduction and the desire to show his strenght to put people on his side and calm down his anxiety. Surely, not all sixes look like Woody Allen, lol. Neurosis is a matter of level of development, but also it is not always easily recognized, hidden behind seduction and toughness.


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

There should be a bland actor option.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for your input, Vanguard. 
I do not know why there are so few people,who actually voted. Thanks for those who did.

Here are some interviews I found on Youtube, which give some material to base our analysis.


















We may notice the buddy like, bonding attitude he exemplifies with his friends. Furthermore, when he talks he seems so absorbed in his thought process that I incline to an head type.

I know those are attitudes and not motivations and it is not enough to define the enneatype. He may well be 9 as well. the question is: is peace/harmony his foremost motivation or is it security?

926 or 629?


----------



## Narc_of_the_Covenant (Jul 29, 2013)

What type was Paul Walker? My type! :laughing:

Honestly he reminds me a bit of my brother who is an 8w9(I believe). Paul seems very grounded in most of the interviews, although his body seems a little jittery in the last one. He is calm, but a little rough around the edges. He looks looking for a reaction, ending a lot of phrases in "ya know?" - which I've come to realize is definitely a sign of a 8 or a 6. He might mention sports and teamwork and why people 'don't get it', and that seems 6-ish but I think it's 8 not getting why people wouldn't want an opportunity to prove their strength. (thus they are weak because they have mommy and daddy issues)

He mentions an aspect of being an actor he likes is moving to a new place, meeting all the new people, meeting all the 'disruptors' and 'leveling that out'… again, sounds like an 8.

So, 8w9, the latter figuring his young adulthood (insert 9 stereotype) smoking pot.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Narc_of_the_Covenant said:


> What type was Paul Walker? My type! :laughing:
> 
> Honestly he reminds me a bit of my brother who is an 8w9(I believe). Paul seems very grounded in most of the interviews, although his body seems a little jittery in the last one. He is calm, but a little rough around the edges. *He looks looking for a reaction, ending a lot of phrases in "ya know?" - which I've come to realize is definitely a sign of a 8 or a 6*. He might mention sports and teamwork and why people 'don't get it', and that seems 6-ish but I think it's 8 not getting why people wouldn't want an opportunity to prove their strength. (thus they are weak because they have mommy and daddy issues)
> He mentions an aspect of being an actor he likes is moving to a new place, meeting all the new people, meeting all the 'disruptors' and 'leveling that out'… again, sounds like an 8.
> So, 8w9, the latter figuring his young adulthood (insert 9 stereotype) smoking pot.


not type related. there are plenty of non 6s/8s who use that phrase. Paul wasn't domineering enough to be an 8. his energy is much more "I'm down for whatever man". 8w9 is more stern and takes control of the interaction (albeit more subtly than the more conqueror-esque style of 8w7). think Robert de Niro, Winston Churchill or Jesse Ventura. they're better examples of 8w9


----------



## Narc_of_the_Covenant (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah I was close =) He does seem more "chill" now watching the videos again… but I do sense he can have an aggressive side.

That note about the 6s/8s wasn't phrased as well as I thought. I mean to say he seems looking to maintain agreement using that phrase. That does seem 9-ish, but as you say it isn't indicative of a single type. 
However I do believe _what_ people say and _how_ they say it can narrow it down sometimes, especially by triad. 

Reactive triad types will often talk about 'trust' for example. My aunt, myself, and one of my friends who are 6s do it all the time.. "I dunno about that, I don't trust it." with a slight doubtful mentality. Taken in the context of a window of a few minutes it might not mean much. But in the context of the larger picture it becomes clearer, the particular inner talking style starts to become obvious. At least to me.



.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Narc_of_the_Covenant said:


> Ah I was close =) He does seem more "chill" now watching the videos again… but I do sense he can have an aggressive side.
> 
> That note about the 6s/8s wasn't phrased as well as I thought. I mean to say he seems looking to maintain agreement using that phrase. That does seem 9-ish, but as you say it isn't indicative of a single type.
> However I do believe _what_ people say and _how_ they say it can narrow it down sometimes, especially by triad.
> ...


(Thanks for your answers.)

On the other hand, he says he is doing this job because he wants to learn, discover people and understand who they are, how they are the way they are. He can obsess on them, he says. "The more fucked up somebody is, the more fascinated I am". He is particularly interested in understanding people who do not have the sense of community. It is like he wanted to solve a puzzle. He also says he likes to fix problems in a group to restore harmony. This sounds like a 9 using 6 skills, or a 6 using 9 skills. Lol.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't see much 6 going on. He seems a bit too relaxed for a 6. Could be a social 9.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

firedell said:


> I don't see much 6 going on. He seems a bit too relaxed for a 6. Could be a social 9.


Thank you, Firedell. It seems I did not understand this description of sexual 6s (found on the enneagram blogspot):

"Sixes with this subtype tend to act strong or seductive when insecure. They are much more likely to be counterphobic, especially the men. May seem like Eights, take risks, talk tough. Act powerful and in control at the times when they feel most frightened. Worry about looking weak, having their fears show. May act arrogant but aren't really. Some study martial arts or seek a way of life that makes them strong. Beauty is another focus; trying to seem attractive so as to contain fear, get approval, and distract others. May consciously hide behind a seductive mask. Unlike Threes, Sixes know they are hiding. Can act cool and patrician or be flirty. Some have a focus on aesthetics. This subtype often has a stronger connection to the vanity of 3."

and:

"Sexual Sixes get their sense of security primarily from their emotional bond with a significant other. But they also have many doubts, both about their own ability to have a suitable mate and about the mate's ability or willingness to really be there for them. Sexual Sixes often manifest a tension between their gender roles: they are both masculine and feminine, "macho" and coquettish. Moreover, Sexual Six women have a tough, tomboy side to them but still come across as feminine. Similarly, the men of this Variant display a sensitivity and vulnerability while being essentially masculine. Sexual Sixes also tend to be emotionally intense, like Eights and Fours. Part of this comes from anxiety about their ability to keep a strong, capable partner. Thus, Sexual Sixes try to cultivate their masculine or feminine attributes in order to find a good partner and, later, to remain appealing to this person. Often, they feel most comfortable relating to members of the opposite sex and may feel competitive with the same sex. They also tend to test their significant others to see if they are strong enough and to make sure that they are really committed to the relationship. When more stressed, Sexual Sixes can be emotionally volatile, with their feelings about people changing strongly and suddenly. They fall into suspiciousness about their partner and can be quite jealous, while at the same time feeling a strong need to "prove" their desirability."


However, considering your inputs, I can definitely see why Paul Walker could be a 9. 

Incidentally, my father is a social 9w8, so I built a completely different image of what is a 9w8. I could not see him whatsoever in Paul Walker, but I realize it is probably my blindspot. ;-)

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I voted 9w8 because he has always reminded me of a friend growing up who was for sure a 9w8 ISTP. Outwardly, he definitely seemed like a nine.

That being said, I could see 6 potentially. Enneagram is about motivation first and behavior second, so chill behavior and monotone speech don't necessarily mean that he was a nine. I do have this sense that there are some low-key sixes who come across as laid-back outwardly, but who are much more amped up inside than a nine would ever be. 

My friend is actually one of them... he acts like me in many ways but whenever there is uncertainty he gets very suspicious, questions everything, and seeks certainties to put his faith in. There is much more a pro-active response to stress there whereas I just tend to downplay the issues and 'muscle' through the situation.

Also, to some degree Paul Walker actually somewhat reminds me of Steve McQueen - another cool, collected actor who most seem to agree was a six.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Father of Dragons said:


> I voted 9w8 because he has always reminded me of a friend growing up who was for sure a 9w8 ISTP. Outwardly, he definitely seemed like a nine.
> That being said, I could see 6 potentially. Enneagram is about motivation first and behavior second, so chill behavior and monotone speech don't necessarily mean that he was a nine. I do have this sense that there are some low-key sixes who come across as laid-back outwardly, but who are much more amped up inside than a nine would ever be.
> My friend is actually one of them... he acts like me in many ways but whenever there is uncertainty he gets very suspicious, questions everything, and seeks certainties to put his faith in. There is much more a pro-active response to stress there whereas I just tend to downplay the issues and 'muscle' through the situation.
> Also, to some degree Paul Walker actually somewhat reminds me of Steve McQueen - another cool, collected actor who most seem to agree was a six.


6s can be chill just like any other type, but their energy is always cerebral and moves much faster than a 9's.
compare him to Steve Carell (6w7 So/Sx). he's definitely relaxed and calm, but he still has that 6-ish, jittery energy about him


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Father of Dragons said:


> I voted 9w8 because he has always reminded me of a friend growing up who was for sure a 9w8 ISTP. Outwardly, he definitely seemed like a nine.
> 
> That being said, I could see 6 potentially. Enneagram is about motivation first and behavior second, so chill behavior and monotone speech don't necessarily mean that he was a nine. I do have this sense that there are some low-key sixes who come across as laid-back outwardly, but who are much more amped up inside than a nine would ever be.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Father of Dragons. 

Patrick Swayze was another well known 6w7 (like David Letterman):






and another video with Paul Walker, who looks quite reactive and expressive:







We may also notice the tendency to cuddle himself (the lay back posture, the swinging of his legs ; in another video, he strokes his arm, stretches his body, etc.) Is this 9ish or a way for a 6 to reduce anxiety?
Admittedly, Paul Walker looks a bit more grounded in his body than Patrick Swayze.


Here is another famous grounded 6, Robert Redford:






Here is a video of Chuck Norris, a famous 6:






However, it seems there is something more dreamy and less suspicious in Paul Walker's demeanour compared to Chuck Norris or Robert Redford.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

A guy called @Heavy sent me a link to 9w8 youtube videos and especially soc/sx 9w8s to compare with Paul Walker. It builds a strong case for a soc/sx 9w8, indeed. However, I still find Paul Walker's reactions quicker than those of usual soc/sx 9w8, although he is probably a 9w8... 
Here is the link: Stackemup Enneagram - Stackemup Exemplars Cont.
And thanks again @Heavy for your insight.


----------

